
Too late to pursue ML as a PhD student? - mathy
Is it a bad idea to pursue a PhD in machine learning considering the current massive amounts of media hype surrounding AI? I would imagine that it will become significantly harder to make meaningful contributions in this space in the years to come, and similarly, I suspect that it will be more difficult to get a job as a professor.
======
dozzie
> Is it a bad idea to pursue a PhD in machine learning considering the current
> massive amounts of media hype surrounding AI?

If you don't mind waiting another twenty years for the next cycle of the AI
hype once this one dies off, it might be a sensible idea.

